# Before Thy Throne I now Appear - Choral for SATB chorus and continuo.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Whilst yes I do have a Canata in the creating for this same work, I also wanted a choral just because it is easier and allows me more time to compose more pieces which is very important at this point in my life. I have only just started the piece and will upload photos of the manuscript as I go along.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Whilst yes I do have a Canata in the creating for this same work, I also wanted a choral just because it is easier and allows me more time to compose more pieces which is very important at this point in my life. I have only just started the piece and will upload photos of the manuscript as I go along.


You sure know how to keep our attention.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You sure know how to keep our attention.


Atleast I am good at something in life


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Atleast I am good at something in life


I would never suggest anything otherwise .


----------

